# True Theraphosa blondi live vivarium



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys, i was given the "green light" on making a new home for "Shelob" the true Theraphosa blondi in our store. I went with a custom built 50 breeder, 50 pounds of dirt, 40 pounds of rock, 10 pounds of wood and a dozen or so live plants. this tank is drilled for drainage, has light for good plant propagation, and as of this weekend will have a misting system. i later down the road plan to put captive bred isopods and leaf worms in there to make it an almost 100% self sustaining ecosystem. I wanted to share some pics with you guys as this is my first big vivarium and its something that i love  the most about the store i work for...they give me freedom of thought, and allow for character building. i hope you enjoy the pics! 

overview of tank





Left to right top side
















Shot of entire tank before i put the background up on the front...the whole underground is a burrow i made for her that the giant piece of drift wood leads down into. the burrow is being supported by very large flat stones and slate rock to make it very sturdy and durable. i have a door that will be put on the front of the glass "blocking" her from view unless people are interested in seeing her so that way she doesnt become annoyed by the light and seal off the wall with web and dirt. 





with the black background on...






Here she is roaming her new home!






thanks for looking! and please feel free to comment!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crawltech (Jun 30, 2011)

I think it looks great!...Im sure the big gal will love it!


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 30, 2011)

looks pretty cool!


----------



## Alexandra V (Jun 30, 2011)

That's an awesome looking viv! Some day when I have the time I've been wanting to set up something nice like this for a tarantula, they're just so cool looking! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gaston (Jul 3, 2011)

wooww it's very beauty!!!!!

congrats!!!


----------



## Croaton (Jul 3, 2011)

wow great job man that looks incredible!!  More pics please?!


----------



## Wolfywolf7 (Jul 4, 2011)

wow that's awesome!! 
It makes me nervous becuase i just had to clean out one of my frog tanks due to a gnat problem
And a T tank due to an ant problem!!
Beware of pests!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 4, 2011)

Wolfywolf7 said:


> wow that's awesome!!
> It makes me nervous becuase i just had to clean out one of my frog tanks due to a gnat problem
> And a T tank due to an ant problem!!
> Beware of pests!


oh yeah, watching it for sure. thanks everyone for their comments so far! i really am glad that people took a liking to what ive done.


----------



## martin6 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mate that is so sweeeeet!:worship:


----------



## helixrose (Aug 24, 2011)

I. LOVE. this. Do you want to know how much I love this? I love this so much _I_ would want to live there!!


----------



## Crysta (Aug 25, 2011)

very nice viv. love the design

however that pointy rock in the fourth picture kinda scares me.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 28, 2011)

pointy rock? i think u may be seeing a leaf. i used dead dried and steril leaves in the viv for added affect and nutrients for the soil/plants.


----------



## Simple Man (Aug 30, 2011)

Simply amazing. I hope to be able to make something like this one day for a few of my own Ts. Thanks for sharing!

Regards,

B


----------



## Comatose (Aug 30, 2011)

Unbelievable. Very, very cool.


----------



## shining (Aug 31, 2011)

sweet viv and sounds like you have a great job.


----------



## synyster (Aug 31, 2011)

Crysta said:


> however that pointy rock in the fourth picture kinda scares me.


I'm not sure if were talking about the same thing, but I think that what you're referring to that looks like a rock, is in fact a leaf  Good pointer though.

And really a nice setup! The idea of the burrow is pretty nice too!

EDIT: I missed Rusty's post, seems like he pointed the leaf out before me


----------



## jebbewocky (Sep 24, 2011)

Good jorb!


----------



## Hornets inverts (Oct 20, 2011)

looks great mate, what type of fern is that in the rear left hand corner?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Oct 21, 2011)

Hornets inverts said:


> looks great mate, what type of fern is that in the rear left hand corner?


thats a button fern Pellaea rotundifolia or one of the other species of Pellaea.


----------



## Crysta (Oct 24, 2011)

synyster said:


> I'm not sure if were talking about the same thing, but I think that what you're referring to that looks like a rock, is in fact a leaf  Good pointer though.
> 
> And really a nice setup! The idea of the burrow is pretty nice too!
> 
> EDIT: I missed Rusty's post, seems like he pointed the leaf out before me


 It is indeed a leaf, I am no longer scared!


----------



## TarantulaTyrant (Dec 27, 2011)

I am new to the hobby, but having things look great especially for terrariums like this...is just amazing. good job.
I wanna make my terrariums look like the tarantulas real habitat. are there any threads for tips/pics?


----------

